# Use your camerphone to take scale person's view of your layout



## wa2ise

Most pictures of layouts are views from above, as if from the newscopter of your local TV station. But many camerphones and smartphones have small cameras that are positioned at about a scale person's height, if you hold the phone, usually up-side-down on the surface of your layout. See crude picture showing a phone next to a plasticville shop and trolley car. 








And the other pictures are pictures taken of my rail club's layout.


----------



## sjm9911

Nice, I actually put my phone on a gondola, hit record, and got a nice veiw of my layout from a person looking out my trains Window. Never figured out how to post it yet. Great pictures.


----------



## I Am Fasha

sjm9911 said:


> Nice, I actually put my phone on a gondola, hit record, and got a nice veiw of my layout from a person looking out my trains Window. Never figured out how to post it yet. Great pictures.


Upload it to Facebook or YouTube and then link it in a reply here by using the "earth with a chain on it" under the white smiley face about the box where you type you message here.


----------



## sjm9911

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## sjm9911

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B30eXQTED-4
I was tinkering with this idea a year ago. hopefully this link works. I never perfected it . I was going to make a car just to hold my phone. but the vid is ok. I seem to leave a lot of projects unfinished lately!


----------



## sjm9911

hey, thanks that worked. and agreed the video is clearer on my phone. ill be trying this again soon! wa2ise, thanks for reminding me that I had this. it is cool to have a different perspective on things! Good Job! And sorry to use you thread for my stuff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pretty hard to watch that video from here.


----------



## MuhThugga

Absolutely nothing is to scale in my layout, but here goes:


----------



## sjm9911

cookie monster looks about scale! OK try my link now, hopefully its fixed!


----------



## NW Class J

A very good idea, the perspective is right on...I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## callmeIshmael2

Nice vid., SJM! Good perspective on a really nice toy train layout. GRJohn's vid. wouldn't open for me, but so nice to see Christmas-layout ideas cropping up. We need more!


----------



## sjm9911

Thanks Ishmael, but if it wasn't for this thread I would have forgotten I shot it. Too many unfinished projects on my end!


----------



## Franco

*Gave it a 'shot' ...*

Here goes ...


----------



## sjm9911

Looking good!


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice video SJM9911. You could never get a view like that!


----------



## I Am Fasha

That was a great quality video from a cell phone!


----------



## hoscale37

MuhThugga said:


> Absolutely nothing is to scale in my layout, but here goes:


Is that a Matchbox "Models of Yesteryear" Dusenburg? on your layout covered in snow? 

Very nice.


----------



## sjm9911

Thanks guys.


----------



## Texas Pete

North Pole Central observation car with Evan Designs leds installed. Taken at a low angle using a Lumix super zoom, tripod, self-timer for long exposure.

Pete


----------



## sjm9911

Cool Pete, looks great!


----------



## bishop

neat, great pov pictures, a corner of my layout I'm just getting started on detailing,


----------



## sjm9911

Looks detailed to me. Nice trees, hand made?


----------



## Magic

Agree, trees look good what did you use? I'm just getting to that point and need ideas.
I'm going to need a lot of trees.

Magic


----------



## GuilliversGate

sjm9911 said:


> Nice, I actually put my phone on a gondola, hit record, and got a nice veiw of my layout from a person looking out my trains Window.


Great idea!


----------



## cosmos2002

Nice. Will try this.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

sjm9911 said:


> Nice, I actually put my phone on a gondola, hit record, and got a nice veiw of my layout from a person looking out my trains Window.


Great idea. For most things I don't like my phones camera just doesn't have the clearity of a dedicated camera but for mounting on a car and taking a video ... priceless


----------



## Shadowplayer

This count?


----------



## sjm9911

Looking good!


----------



## Shadowplayer




----------



## infernisdiem

I have an old smart phone with an IP camera app that allows me to watch the train on my computer from another room if I wanted. My goal is to buy a few of these phones ($30 at walmart) and set them up around my layout, in a tunnel/covered bridge, at a train station, maybe in a hill so as the train goes by I can see it. The down side is that if I get the train going to fast, it is a choppy view.


----------



## sjm9911

Post results, cool idea!


----------



## infernisdiem

I'll have to record a video in the near future, and try to figure out how to access the file locally from the Ispy program that I use on my computer to view what the phone sees lol


----------



## pvt64

"Nice, I actually put my phone on a gondola, hit record, and got a nice veiw of my layout from a person looking out my trains Window. Never figured out how to post it yet. Great pictures. "

SJM9911, How did you keep the cellphone from falling over? They seem to tall to sit put.


----------



## sjm9911

I do o scale so the trains are a bit bigger I put the phone on its side in a gondola. I first cut a price of thick Styrofoam, then traced and cut out a spot for the phone. I made sure it was tight, almost wedged in. It took a few times to get it to work.


----------



## pvt64

Ah, I do HO. However I have found on Ebay a camera in a pen in Ebay for $12.00 including shipping. Should do the trick! http://www.ebay.com/itm/171726648644?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

